# ADX Florence Supermax Prison



## FastTrax

www.bop.gov/locations/institutions/flm/

www.themarshallproject.org/2016/01/08/my-life-in-the-supermax

www.sometimes-interesting.com/adx-florence/

www.cnn.com/2015/06/25/us/dzhokhar-tsarnaev-supermax-prison/index.html

www.thoughtco.com/adx-supermax-inmates-972984

www.quora.com/Is-it-possible-to-escape-from-ADX-Florence

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADX_Florence

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_former_inmates_at_USP_Florence_ADMAX


----------



## fmdog44

It is a fitting name for that place.


----------



## Happy Joe

... I've driven past it a couple of times; wouldn't want to live there.

Enjoy!


----------



## Don M.

We spend billions per year "warehousing" these worthless individuals.  IMO, that money would be far better spent helping honest people through difficult times.  

I'm not a big fan of Sharia law, but I think the Muslims have it right when it comes to such people.


----------

